# Fly Tying



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone else here addicted to fly fishing / tying?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## H 2 H (Apr 3, 2012)

I did some fly tying I moon lighted in a couple shops for about 15 (+/-) years and was tying steelhead flies and traveled too different fly tying events around the northwest tying at them 

Here is my set up while fishing steelhead on the Grande Ronda (spelling) 






Here is me some 100 lbs. bigger than I am now; I used two handed rod's 






It's such a blast floating down river's and fishing steelhead - Skaiget; Sauk; Sky; Clear Water; Snake and Stilly


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 3, 2012)

Itchin for a two-hander:cool2:...............:help:


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 3, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Itchin for a two-hander:cool2:...............:help:



I tested proto type two handers for a few companys

Sage always had the best stuff but there is a few that otther companys make that fit in-between the Sage rods that are fantastic

I still have rods in boxes that I havent done anything with because I was in a car wreck (back in 04) that I didn't get to and after the wreck I didn't get back to testing any rod's

Smallest two handed rod I have is a 4 weight and the biggest is a 8 weight and in total there are 14 around the house and barn

Most of the rods I have don't have any markings on them because they are pro-types

My fav rods are CND two handers they make a special type of rods called "Skagit Specialist" for lines with short heads, I made lines for the shops I worked at


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 3, 2012)

Are you willing to part with any of them?
I have 4, 6 & 8wt single handers.


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 3, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Are you willing to part with any of them?
> I have 4, 6 & 8wt single handers.



Maybe what type of saws do you have; you do know I have CAD


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 3, 2012)

I dont think you'd be interested in anything I have to get rid of :bang:
I keep all my STIHLS.
I have 3 Homey 330's........but who the hell wants one of those 
2 of which are complete basket cases which makes the problem even worse.
I just couldnt stand to see them go the the garbage and all....:wink2:

CAD....? whats that? :hmm3grin2orange:

I do have a Lombard Comango that needs the fuel tank sealed up and sprocket replaced? I got it to "pop" off my fuel squirt can.


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 3, 2012)

Darn it about the Stihl's

I have and extra Sage 6126 (brown 6 weight 12' 6") that I stopped useing because of the CND (6 weight) rod is little over a foot longer whick I like better

I'm keeping the single handers

I also have a single handed Sage 1 weight; they came out with 0; 1 and 2 weight for dealers a couple years back and I got the 1 weight. It's a blast fishing lakes used this one in my ponton boat way to many times stihl fishing

You do know that all most all Sage rods you should use one weight higher on them (lines) there knowing as stiffer rods; I like the RPL series best but they stopped making them then I went to the SP then to the XP series just keep getting faster rods as I started fishing more and more

You do know CAD is alot cheaper then fly fishing don't ya 

I too have a few project saws I'm working on


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 3, 2012)

I almost bought a Sage Z-Axis w/ Ross Evolution reel in an 8wt a few years ago. Kickin myself for not gettin it know. My buddy is a licensed guide and would get "Pro deals" from the manufacturers. I got a boat load of Tiemco hooks that way.

Oh.....and yes......CAD is MUCH cheaper than fly fishing. But both can be as cheap or expensive as you make it.


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 3, 2012)

Once you become a guide they all want ya on there "Pro Staff" LOL

I had Simm's; Islander Reels; Ross Reels; Rio; Sage; Buck's (ponton boats); Bad Cat (another ponton boat); Alec Jackson (hooks) can't remember the sun glasses companys name

I was also VP of Wild Steelhead Coalition then everyone wanted me on there staff from State Steelhead Boards to Watershed Boards LOL


----------



## ft. churchill (Apr 3, 2012)

Funny how interests can be so similar. I grew up in Colorado and started tying in 1972. In addition the the regular type trout flies, I also tie up some of the special type flies used at Pyramid Lake. It's more like ocean fishin' there, two handed rods, 10 to 12 size shooting heads, 5 to 15 pound fish. 
Sure did love the pictures of the trout streams and mountains in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 4, 2012)

Some pics from hunting camp...


----------

